# SHELBY



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Took the babes for their walk yesterday and all was fine until we got two houses away from ours. All of a sudden, Shelby wouldn't put weight on her back leg and she has been hopping on 3 legs ever since. She shows no signd of pain, but I don't know if that's a goodthing or not. Off to the vet later today and will let you know what it is.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hope it's nothing serious!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Shelby! Feel better soon!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wondering about Shelby???


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I too am wondering about Shelby! What did the vet say?

Mon, 12 Mar 2012 23:02:48 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll keep everyone posted in the next few days. Long story. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds as though you're having a lot to cope with. When you're ready and have time, please tell us as much of your long story as you care to!

At a guess, a knee problem. I had that with my Australian Terriers - the last two, one knee each, a year apart.

Wishing you and Shelby all the best!

Tue, 13 Mar 2012 06:55:14 (PDT)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Did she step on anything?


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hugs to Shelby... (and to you...)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh No. I am just reading this. I hope she is ok! feel better Shelby.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Keep us posted, fingers crossed!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope Shelby is ok. Please keep us posted!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*SHELBY UPDATE*

Shelby has a torn cruciate ligament and will have surgery tomorrow. She's a little sweet girl and needs your prayers and good vibes, please.

The reason I was waiting to say anything had to do with an insurance issue. That's been taken care of, hopefully. The problem was we took Shelby to the vet on 3/12 and the policy renews on 3/15. So, if she was to have surgery on 3/15 or after, they wouldn't pay. So we had to scramble and schedule it asap. The surgery estimate is $1650-$2400, so I needed a little help from the insurance.

I just hope she is OK. I'll let you know how everything goes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh dear. I am sending good thoughts her way. poor little girl. glad you have insurance.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be thinking of Shelby tomorrow, hope all turns out okay. I'm glad you settled the insurance problem it's a shame you had to go through that with everything else on your mind.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Will be sending good thought Shelby's way tomorrow for a successful surgery and swift recovery.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

What you described really sounded like a torn cruciate ligament; I'm far too familiar with such things!

SO GLAD you were able to schedule for tomorrow! And hope your insurance renewal works out well, too.

My Kwali and Kumbi at the Bridge, and Camellia and I here on lowly Earth, all wave our respective Magic Wands in Shelby's favor and in yours. We are thinking of you, and pouring on the prayers and good thoughts. I'll be watching for your next report.

BIG HUGS!
Tue, 13 Mar 2012 17:35:54 (PDT)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How did it happen. It sounded like from your post that you were just going for a walk. Did anything lead up to it? I don't know about dogs, but when I tore my ACL, it was LOUD and excruciating.

I'm glad your insurance worked out for you. I don't have insurance on the dogs. I wonder if I should. Hope Shelby gets well soon.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you all. I know how wonderful you prayers can be. Just to let you know that the recovery time on this is 16 weeks, so I will probably be asking for lots of hugs, too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

irnfit said:


> Shelby has a torn cruciate ligament and will have surgery tomorrow. She's a little sweet girl and needs your prayers and good vibes, please.
> 
> The reason I was waiting to say anything had to do with an insurance issue. That's been taken care of, hopefully. The problem was we took Shelby to the vet on 3/12 and the policy renews on 3/15. So, if she was to have surgery on 3/15 or after, they wouldn't pay. So we had to scramble and schedule it asap. The surgery estimate is $1650-$2400, so I needed a little help from the insurance.
> 
> I just hope she is OK. I'll let you know how everything goes.


Poor little girl! Hope the surgery goes well! We will certianly be keeping her in our thoughts!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie sends good thoughts.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

oh dear so sorry to hear this. My Gordon Setter had this surgery,not a lot of fun but she had a good recovery and didn't limp.Good Luck and hugs send pics!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You have just had too many things going on the last year and now this!!! I am so happy you have inssurance!!!! I hope Shelby does well and has an uneventful recovery. i will be thinking of both you and Shelby tomorrow.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Fentanyl patch or other pain medication*

Maybe things have changed since 2004 and 2005, when each of my two Australian Terriers, in order, Kumbi (the younger), then Kwali (Senior Resident), had surgery to repair ruptured cranial cruciate ligaments.

Too bad I didn't get this off to you yesterday.

The repair here involves bone surgery, and that is exceedingly painful. Kumbi was in agony for days. FINALLY I persuaded my vet to give him a Fentanyl patch. It would have been better, more effective, if applied much earlier; some say, the night BEFORE surgery.

By the time Kwali had HER knee surgery, the vet agreed to apply a Fentanyl patch the night before surgery. That made a world of difference. It still hurt an awful lot, but nothing LIKE the pain poor Kumbi went through.

By the way, my place at the time could have had bits of kibble hiding around the floor in various places (this has changed since I moved house), and I hospitalized both dogs the night before surgery, to make certain they couldn't eat anything at an inappropriate time preceding surgery. Which made applying a Fentanyl patch the night before, simple.

At that time, there was somebody on duty at night at the hospital.

Since then, my vets stopped offering their own emergency services, as the vets were all getting far too exhausted, so the situation has now changed. There's an emergency vet in town, and I've arranged that he should cover us if need be, but I hope the need will never arise.

Anyway, I suggest you consult the vet about medication for pain, because it's REALLY nasty stuff. I trust you have an appropriate-sized crate in which to confine Shelby as needed.

Kumbi did okay in a crate; Kwali hated being crated, and during daytime, I'd tether her securely instead of crating. At night, she was okay shut into a crate - I put the crate on Our Bed, and slept next to it. Did the same for Kumbi.

The technique my vet used for the repair was called Modified Flo lateral imbrication. (How did I remember that!). Maybe techniques have changed, too.

Sixteen weeks for healing seems to me unrealistic, because my vets told me caution needed to be used for up to a YEAR before the dogs would really be free to RLH. So we limited the dogs' activities for that full year.

Doing so was more than thoroughly worth the effort, as both dogs healed so very well we never had another knee problem.

Also, you may be aware that sometimes, after one knee goes the other then goes some time later, because of extra pressure on the previously well knee. We didn't have any of that with my two, possibly because of the limiting of activity for a full year after the surgery. Or maybe just because we didn't have more accidents (dogs stepping in holes while running).

Thinking of you and Shelby today, and sending all possible Forces of the Universe in Shelby's favor, and in yours, and your family's.

Wed, 14 Mar 2012 06:45:59 (PST)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think they said fentanyl drip until tomorrow. Have you heard anything about some kind of laser treatment to help the pain and swelling? My cousin has a crate for me which should be interesting. She was never crated. Thanks so much for your help. I'm just a little crazy at this point. 
And just a thought on pet insurance - if you can start an emergency account on your own, I think it is a better way to go. All I can say is thank you, Mom. She gave me her credit card.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just saw this Michele - this is horrible. Poor Shelby! I guess she is in for surgery today so we will be saying lots of prayers! 
Keep me updated! (probably 11 weeks till playdate - I sure hope she can come)!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Sending good thoughts Shelby's way.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Coming in late on this development. So sorry to hear this Michele. My thoughts are with you and Shelby. Hope her surgery goes well, and her recovery. Belly rubs to Shelby.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

irnfit said:


> I think they said fentanyl drip until tomorrow. Have you heard anything about some kind of laser treatment to help the pain and swelling? My cousin has a crate for me which should be interesting. She was never crated. Thanks so much for your help. I'm just a little crazy at this point.
> And just a thought on pet insurance - if you can start an emergency account on your own, I think it is a better way to go. All I can say is thank you, Mom. She gave me her credit card.


I'd ask the vets about applying a Fentanyl patch when you bring Shelby home, to help continue the pain relief for a time. I haven't heard about laser treatment, but that's all likely been developed since my dogs had this surgery; maybe it would help a LOT - so I'd ask the vets to explain it if possible (maybe it could substitute for a Fentanyl patch).

If I were in your situation I too would be a little crazy at this point - if you can, write notes with your questions before you go to Tufts next.

We've been having quite a discussion on the Yahoo group DogRead

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DogRead/

with veterinarian Dr. Nancy Kay, about vet insurance. I considered keeping a savings account, but some typical expenses are hugely more than I'd be able to save up for, so I went for the vet insurance, after scrounging for years to take care of my diabetic dog.

Dr. Kay, a board-certified internist, writes about medical advocacy, and how to attain your dog's best health - two really fine books.

SO glad your mother could help with the credit card!

If Shelby has never been crated before, it might be tricky to be crating her now. I'd certainly try it, as it's the best protection she could have. See how it goes. Sometimes covering the crate (blanket, sheet, or something like that), or partially covering it, can help settle the dog.

Maybe a look at my site (Coherent Dog) in the knee surgery area could help give you ideas, since Kumbi accepted crating fine, but Kwali did not (daytimes; nights, she was fine). However, BOTH dogs had been crate-trained beforehand - for years. Come and yell for help if you need it; maybe somebody here can come up with some assistance.

Kumbi:

http://www.coherentdog.org/arc2006/z0galry01.htm

and Kwali:

http://www.coherentdog.org/arc2006/zgalryrot02.htm

If/when you have questions, too, don't hestitate to phone for assistance from your vets.

I'll be watching and cheering you and Shelby on.

Oh; almost forgot: with an earlier dog, I put a mattress on the floor for me, and an ex-pen closed down to a small area, ON the mattress, and I slept on the mattress. Sometimes that can help, maybe with a dog who isn't accustomed to being crated - but that dog had been crate-trained, too. In general, wire crates are best, because, says my very experienced and savvy vet, dogs like to be able to see out (most of the time).

Wed, 14 Mar 2012 10:18:54 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

A P.S. here - please let us know when Shelby is out of surgery and through recovery - the tricky times! If you have time!

Thanks!

Wed, 14 Mar 2012 10:22:24 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just heard from vet that she is starting to wake up and doing well. They repaired ligament and patella. Now the fun starts. I can stop by on my way home just to check on her. I'll let you know how she's doing. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Glad to hear this good news. When I was in my 20's I tore my anterior cruciate ligament quite badly practicing flying side kicks in Tae Kwon Do class. I was not able to have it repaired for 5 years, so my surgery and recovery were very complicated.

I am glad that Shelby was able to have the surgery right away and that she is doing well. 
Buster and Buffy and I are sending warm thoughts for an uneventful recovery.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad the surgery went well, hope she stays calm and her recovery is easy. Hugs


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds as though the surgery went well. Glad you're stopping by to check on Shelby!

Yell for help any time - not sure how much help I, or we, could provide, but we can always try! First resources, of course, is your vets at Tufts!

Lots of love and hugs to you, Shelby, and your family.

Wed, 14 Mar 2012 15:41:33 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just heard from the vet and said Shelby was doing well. She was a little agitated and they had to sedate her because she was trying to move around. Hesaid it was probably because of her surroundings. She has never been anywhere without us.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

irnfit said:


> Just heard from the vet and said Shelby was doing well. She was a little agitated and they had to sedate her because she was trying to move around. Hesaid it was probably because of her surroundings. She has never been anywhere without us.


A new experience for Shelby, then - along with the confusion and disorientation of surgery - with anaesthesia and recovery - and pain medications. How old is Shelby?

And when do you expect to bring her home?

Hugs,

Wed, 14 Mar 2012 19:20:22 (PDT)


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Michele, I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry this happened but glad that Shelby's surgery went well. I'll be praying for you both - it will be a long sixteen weeks but you can do it!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for your vote of confidence, Kathie. 

Carole, you are so right. And usually she is very calm at the vet. But Monday, she shook and cried, like she knew it was not going to be fun. I'm picking her up about 5pm tomorrow. I think the extra time there will be a good thing. The vet said that she will not be bandaged, so she will be a cone head. She's usually very good with the cone and navigates pretty well, even though she won't be up and around for a while. 

More tomorrow.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It must have been hard on you today, how scary the surgery, then to see what she went through and then the relief of seeing she was ok. I do know how frustrating it can be trying to keep a healing dog calm and resting, I am sure their are many others who remember so in the coming weeks please feel free to vent, we understand. Thinking of you and Shelby.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Spoke to the vet this morning and she is doing great. Said they took her outside and she was only using 3 legs. She's a trooper. Too tell you how nuts I was, she had surgery last year and she was fine, no agitation. Could just be the anesthesia. I didn't remember that yesterday. 
To add to all the craziness, borrowed a crate, but it was missing a side. So, at lunch, will go buy a crate. Can't wait until 5pm to pick her up.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy to hear Shelby is on the mend, I know you will be so releaved when she back at home.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm am so very sorry you and your baby are going through this. I know you will feel much better when she is home with you. Poor baby. Keep us posted!!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

If you're going to buy a crate, here are suggestions:

Get a wire crate, because then you can let Shelby see out, or you can cover the crate if she's over-stimulated by seeing out.

Check size; Shelby should be able to STRETCH OUT in it, with still a bit of room for a water bowl and food bowl. And not much larger than that. You might want to buy a crate mat to go inside. Blankets can be used instead, but have a tendency to slip around, and a crate mat would provide better and safer footing for Shelby.

Get one that has a roof that will open! These are just fabulous! You can avoid opening the crate door and trying to maneuver food and water bowls, reaching past the dog. Having a roof that opens and closes is worth its weight in gold.

I can't remember how old Shelby is, but she's adult; is that right?

I bought two at once - one for Knee-dog Kumbi, and one for Kwali, so each would have the same kind of crate. That was a very good thing to do! I still have both crates, but as both Kwali and Kumbi died some time ago, both now belong to Camellia. I only have one set up. The other awaits in reserve, perhaps in case one day I have a guest ;-)

It can take just a bit of practice to get used to the crate - setting it up, and so forth. Make sure to set it up correctly - they should show you at the store how to do it.

I know your life is crazy right now - just do your best. We'll be here watching and cheering you on!

Hugs to you and Shelby and your family,
Thu, 15 Mar 2012 08:27:07 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Once again, thank you Carol. I got a wire crate based on the fact that she will be wearing a cone. I was intending not to put the top on, because I wouldn't be able to get her out with the cone on.  This crate will be the one next to my bed. In the living room, she stays in one corner on her bed. This is where we are putting the crate with the missing side because one side will go by a wall. I think this is the best set up for her right now. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The soft cones are nice and less damage on your legs when you get whacked by them. Petco has them.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

morriscsps said:


> The soft cones are nice and less damage on your legs when you get whacked by them. Petco has them.


I don't know if these would work or not, but I have also seen inflatable collars at various petstores, like this: http://reviews.petco.com/3554/10055...latable-protective-collar-reviews/reviews.htm

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for Shelby!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was thinking about a soft collar, but she did very well with the cone the last time. I can always go get one. Thanks.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear about poor little Shelby....please keep us posted.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Kwali and Kumbi both had bandaged legs - bandaged for two weeks. Those were a total pest! Had to be changed weekly, and had to be kept DRY. In a damp climate. My vet provided me with Ringers' solution used containers to make booties to cover the bandages. That helped a lot.

Good idea not to put the roof on. Does the borrowed crate have an open top as well? I hope so!

You might have to watch out for Shelby beginning to stand up on the repaired leg, later on, though I hope it will be at least a few days before that happens.

With crates, I use bungee cords. One to tie the roof open and hold it back, or even two, hooked onto hooks I put in furniture next to the crate, or even in walls.

One to hold the usual main-entrance crate door open, if I was leaving it open. I like to have a supply of different-sized bungee cords around.

I think you're right that the effects of anaesthesia last for a time; that is, Shelby may appear not to be quite herself for a few days, and add the pain to that.

Did the vet provide you with painkillers? I hope so! At least for the first few days. I think my dogs were on them for about a week after surgery. Having pain relief made a big difference to their ability to rest, and, of course, rest is healing.

If you try different or substitute cones, do make sure they keep Shelby from licking at her leg! Sounds, though, as though she's a trooper, and already used to wearing a cone, and that may be the best protection for her, for now.

I have you and Shelby and your family constantly on my mind, and Camellia and I from lowly Earth, and Kwali and Kumbi from the Bridge, continue marshaling the Forces of the Universe in your favor!

Do keep yelling for help as you need it, and I'm sure everyone here will be at attention, to assist if and where possible!

Thu, 15 Mar 2012 15:17:56 (PDT)


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Michelle,
Glad the surgery went well! Glad the insurance thing worked out too. Kind of weird how they wouldn't pay for it if it was past the renewal period...... Seems the coverage should continue since your payments are!

Can I ask how you think she did it? Did she seem like she was in pain? Reason I'm asking is because Fred was at the vet today for the same thing. I noticed last night he wasn't putting much weight on his back leg. The vet said, his knee was swollen and his knee cap was out and would not go back in. They took an x ray, but because of the swelling could not tell if there was a tear. He is on meds for 15 days to take the swelling down. If he doesn't improve, he may need surgery. He doesn't seem like he is in pain, besides limping a bit. Doesn't whimper when I touch or move it. No hikes for him!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

We are pulling for you. How is Kodi doing without Shelby?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sending good "calming"healing thoughts to Shelby. I imagine the hardest part in the next weeks is going to be keeping her quiet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Missy. Right now she is quiet because she is on my lap. She howls when she in in the crate. We're gonna have a fun night.

Karen - we were just out for a walk, just went around the block, and when we got to the house next to ours, I noticed her limping. I checked her foot for any debris that might have gotten stuck and nothing. Then she wouldn't put any weight on it. That was Sunday. On Monday she still was just hopping on 3 legs, but no signs of pain at all. 

Carol - we had to nix one of the crates and we're using an x-pen with two beds in it so she can move around a bit. She hates it. She has no bandage and her leg looks amazing. I took a pic and maybe will post it tomorrow. We are giving her Clavamox, Rimadyl and Tramdol, 1/2 pill each, 2x a day. 

And as an update to the insurance thing, the knees are classified as bilateral, so if this happens to the other knee, it will be considered pre-existing and they will not cover it. I called Trupanion, and they told me the same thing. 

I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Aw Poor Shelby. My heart breaks for her. 

The insurance claiming it would be pre-existing if it happened to the other leg, just makes me fume. 

Fred did this when he was a pup and it was far worse than this time. He healed with 2 weeks of crate rest. It hasn't been an issue until now. I am trying 2 weeks of crate rest again and hope it heals. Maybe his is a partial tear. Shelby's must have been a complete tear.

I hope she get's through the night with little or no crying....


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

irnfit said:


> Thanks, Missy. Right now she is quiet because she is on my lap. She howls when she in in the crate. We're gonna have a fun night.
> 
> Karen - we were just out for a walk, just went around the block, and when we got to the house next to ours, I noticed her limping. I checked her foot for any debris that might have gotten stuck and nothing. Then she wouldn't put any weight on it. That was Sunday. On Monday she still was just hopping on 3 legs, but no signs of pain at all.
> 
> ...


Trying not to fall asleep in the computer chair! Michele - good idea on the ex-pen - well; the less Shelby moves around, the better. Please do post a pic tomorrow if you can! Glad Shelby has something for pain; the first couple of days can be bad.

Did the vet say Shelby can actually go for a walk? That surprises me! Kwali and Kumbi were only allowed outside on-leash to potty, nothing else, for several days. Then after a time, tiny walks, gradually increasing in length. Can't be where stuff going on in the environment might result in dog-action of any unusual sort! (Like other dogs coming up.)

My insurance is with Trupanion, and I thought I saw that bilateral thing in my policy.

Can you put a crate on your bed? Or a folded-up ex-pen? And tether Shelby to it? She might accept that better than a crate. Thing to do is make sure she can't move around a lot, and also, won't get jolted. Protecting the leg is crucial. I'd forgotten your second dog - that might make my suggestion impossible. Don't want the DOGS tangling!

With all this, try to get some sleep; ha! Sending you all good wishes, as before!

Thu, 15 Mar 2012 19:50:05 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*Oh what a Night!*

Shelby is doing great. I don't think she is in too much pain, but I know it bothers her somewhat. She is doing well in the xpen in the living room. She will cry, but settle down quickly. 
She HATES the cratee, and that is an understatement. I put it on my night table next to my side of the bed. As soon as I put her in, the howling started...and kept going like the energizer bunny. Finally at 1am, I left her with DH and I went in my mom's bed. When Julian heard her howling,he said "I think Shelby is trying to talk". It did sound like she was saying, Mom, help.
DH said she finally ate something and he was icing her leg. I hope tonight is better.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Feel better SHelby. Sending lickies from Pixie and Mig.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele, I don't know how I missed all but the first few comments on this post, but I'm just seeing it now. How awful for you and Shelby. I don't know if you need it now, but I do have an extra crate if you need it, so just holler if you do. 

I'm here if you need anything at all. Sending warmth and healing to Shelby. God bless mothers. Thankfully, yours could be there for you. I hope Shelby's recovery is uncomplicated.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm not surprised Shelby howled in the crate; usually dogs need to be taught that a crate is a good thing for dogs. I think you're doing very well, considering all.

Hope tonight goes better than last night did, and that you can get some sleep, Michele. Continuing to marshal the Forces of the Universe in your favor.

Camellia is doing her share, waving her Magnificent Magic Wand.

Lots of love and hugs,
Fri, 16 Mar 2012 21:35:39 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

*An Update*

Just wanted to let you all know that one week after surgery and Shelby is doing great. She is starting to put weight on her leg and I keep the cone off while I can keep an eye on her. I was worried, because she hadn't pooped since before the surgery, but last night she went. She is now officially spoiled and waits for her baked chicken thighs.

And I am finally getting some sleep. Shelby stays in the xpen in the living room and I've been sleeping in my Mom's bed so I can be close to Shelby. If I bring her in our bedroom, she cries because she wants to sleep with us. So, this is working out fine.

Thanks again everyone for your good thoughts.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh Michele, GOOD JOB! It's so good to have this news of Shelby! Keep up the good work.

Camellia is still waving her Magnificent Magic Wand in favor of you, Shelby, and all your family.

Tue, 20 Mar 2012 13:17:24 (PDT)


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks Carol - we still need your magic. The worst part was the nurse saying that at least I'll know what to expect when the other leg goes. :brick: I'm starting to fill the piggy bank now!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Other leg? Not necessarily!*

Michele - my two most recent Australian Terriers each hsd this surgery on a knee. The repairs were perfect, and held up the rest of their lives. And NEITHER hurt the opposite knee.

Let's hope the same for Shelby!

P.S. I hope Camellia never has this!

BIG hugs!

Tue, 20 Mar 2012 13:36:22 (PDT)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm so happy she and you are doing better. I hope the time passes fast for all of you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

How is Shelby?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for asking, Cordelia. She got her stitches out today and the vet said she is doing great. She is walking on the leg more and more, and he said it takes time for them, especially the little dogs. He said to just keep walking her a little each day, no jumping, and no playing with the othe dogs. Kodi misses their playtime and looks so confused when I tell him "no".


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Glad Shelby is doing so well. Xoxox


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Great to hear that Shelby is on the mend!


----------



## HavaneseHannah (Mar 30, 2011)

You better go to the vet to have an xray. That can be early signs of diseases such as arthritis.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwww.....Shelby! I just saw this thread! I am so glad everything is mending well. Get some rest you and Shelby. Keep us informed of progress.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hope you all are not the squeemish(?) type, but Carol asked for pictures...


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Poor baby.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Glad to hear she is doing well. Sorry you all had to go through this.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Area looks great!!! Keep us informed!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy to hear Shelby is making such nice progress. I'm sure she feels better with those darn stitches out.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby had her final laser treatment on Friday and I'm happy to report that she is doing great. She still hops a bit on 3 legs, but is using the repaired leg a lot more now. Vet said he doesn't need to see her unless we have a problem. She was such a good patient, never made a sound (except in the crate), even with the cone on. 

Just wanted you all to know about the insurance (ASPCA). The final bill was $2700 and change. I am getting back just under $1500, which isn't too bad. At least it's something. But I figured out what I would have gotten reimbursed from TruPanion, and it would have been $2200. So even though this would be considered a pre-existing condition if it happened to her other leg, I might switch my insurance anyway.

I just want to say THANK YOU again for all your prayers.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay Shelby-what a good girl.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Shelby. Look at her spots!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Good news! So happy to hear Shelby is healing and even though working hard at getting better, still feels up to giving you a bit of grief over the crate.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

So, how's Shelby doing this week?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for asking. She is walking much better on her leg. She till hops a bit, but I guess it will take time. She must be better, because she initiates fights with Kodi. :biggrin1:


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

irnfit said:


> Shelby had her final laser treatment on Friday and I'm happy to report that she is doing great. She still hops a bit on 3 legs, but is using the repaired leg a lot more now. Vet said he doesn't need to see her unless we have a problem. She was such a good patient, never made a sound (except in the crate), even with the cone on.
> 
> Just wanted you all to know about the insurance (ASPCA). The final bill was $2700 and change. I am getting back just under $1500, which isn't too bad. At least it's something. But I figured out what I would have gotten reimbursed from TruPanion, and it would have been $2200. So even though this would be considered a pre-existing condition if it happened to her other leg, I might switch my insurance anyway.
> 
> I just want to say THANK YOU again for all your prayers.


I'm really late arriving back in this thread, but SO glad Shelby healed up so well.

I'll be interested in whether you find that Trupanion works out for you. I took out Camellia's insurance with Trupanion, and am very happy with it.

Huge congrats to you, your vets - and Shelby! I am SO happy. Bet Shelby won't have any more trouble with that knee.

Love and hugs, licks and wags,
Thu, 19 Apr 2012 17:21:40 (PDT)


----------

